# What is the life span of Cichlids??



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Just wondering how long they live for. Anyone know the answer??? Thanks!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

depends on the species. but usually anywhere from 8-12 yrs. maybe more


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Sweet! Thanks for the info man!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

although some fish like south american dwarfs only live 2-3 years


----------

